# Poor gas mileage!



## coastlvr (May 24, 2013)

*Poor gas Mileage*

Sorry, some of you know about this situation but some don't. I have a 2011 Cruze LTZ , just turned 19k miles.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

When you take your car in to the dealer have them take you for a ride to see how they are driving, obviously the nut behind the wheel needs to be tightened. 

I only say that because I know you have been having continued MPG issues and if they seem to be able to get decent MPG with your car the only other variable is you & the way you are driving.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I am now down to 16 to 18 mpg in town using Chevron.


 - My GTO gets that around town. Something is not right.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Chevron is said to be the best of the best fuel. 

I once read that Chevron is what GM uses for its EPA and Certified Power tests. 

You must be loosing the fuel due to one of the following: rolling resistance - friction in tranny, wheel hubs, brakes, tires, weight, wind resistance, drive belt accessories. Thermal inefficiency - thermostat stuck open. Fuel loss - siphoning, evaporation, bad fuel mapping because of poor feedback or aftermarket software. 

Let us know.


----------



## CRUZEEE (Aug 17, 2013)

Mine has not been getting the greatest mileage either. I have been seeing if 93 makes a difference. I think what would really help me is changing shift points. When it's cold in first it doesn't shift until like 3500 rpms. That has to kill the mpgs hanging in gear that long. I usually use Mobil gasoline and I have used fuel system cleaner as well. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm going to guess a pressure related leak in the fuel system. We had another member with a fuel system leak.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I merged the two threads and on a gut feel put the merged thread into Service Issues.


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

could it be a bad fuel filter?


----------



## misterchief (Nov 12, 2011)

I've been getting the same mileage in the city. Didn't used to notice it as much because I had a longer commute to work but now that I only drive a couple miles on city streets the mileage is terrible. I might take it in too. I have a 2012 LTZ with 34,000 miles on it right now.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

If you have a lot of stop lights in the city and are forced to stop. 16MPG isn't totally out of the question. Unfortunately here it's probably driving style/conditions. That being said, it absolutely never hurts to get your dealer to check it out. You know your car better than anyone else and if something seems wrong to *you*, there is probably something wrong.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I still say nothing wrong, the automatic cruze in real stop and go driving with a cold engine(short trips) gets horrible MPG. This is especially true with AC use in the summer or with severe winter cold weather in the winter. In these conditions it gets no where near the 26mpg city rating, I would say 16-22mpg at most in those conditions. Only thing one can do is try to find new routes with less stops & idling or try to consolidate trips so you might drive a bit longer and let the engine warm up fully. 

This is the nice thing about having such a large gas tank, even if one drives for weeks of short trips you still have 1/2-3/4 of a tank left for a highway trip, so your overall average MPG should be much higher if you actually go out on the highway for part of a tank. I have not averaged below 34mpg all summer long with my 2012 automatic even with short trips for this reason alone.


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

^Yea I'm thinking along the same lines as you. Take the car for a road trip (I think it was mentioned previously) and see what kind of mileage you get. If it's where it's supposed to be you know that your driving conditions are far less than ideal.


----------



## zavier (Jul 7, 2013)

As I have said in the past, I have a 2013 LT1 and I can't get over 35 mpg on the highway. Even on stretches where my old Toyota used to get near 50 mpg!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## zavier (Jul 7, 2013)

Interested in seeing the difference in the fuel mapping between the LT1 and the ECO versions

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

zavier said:


> As I have said in the past, I have a 2013 LT1 and I can't get over 35 mpg on the highway. Even on stretches where my old Toyota used to get near 50 mpg!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I seriously doubt that camry got better mpg than the cruze does. Your dreaming lol. I'm pretty sure it didn't. My grandparents 2002 camry le is only getting around 33mpg and they drive under the speed limit. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013LT (Jul 3, 2013)

^Well, he's saying something is wrong with his car that's why the Toyota was doing better.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

2013LT said:


> ^Well, he's saying something is wrong with his car that's why the Toyota was doing better.


Oh. Well even that is true....I doubt that the camry got even where near 50mpg. Juss saying

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

We drive our eco in stop and go driving and it has been hot as **** here recently and we got 27.8 city the last tank according to the trip computer. When I calculated it was actually only 26 and it's never been under 25...so far. 16 seems poor under any condition to me.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

misterchief said:


> I've been getting the same mileage in the city. Didn't used to notice it as much because I had a longer commute to work *but now that I only drive a couple miles on city streets the mileage is terrible.* I might take it in too. I have a 2012 LTZ with 34,000 miles on it right now.


As others have stated, the bolded part will do it.

Mileage is terrible on all gasoline powered vehicles w/short drives, esp. city.

Maybe someone will take up my call to action that I made at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-f...uel-economy-complainers-required-answer.html? OP needs to provide more info. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-f...eports-fuel-mileage-article-3.html#post166090 is what Consumer Reports got on their testing. Last page of http://web.archive.org/web/20060129105844/http://www.consumersunion.org/Oct_CR_Fuel_Economy.pdf describes their tests vs. the old EPA test.

If anyone here is "expecting" EPA numbers, please read http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/27-f...uth-about-epa-city-highway-mpg-estimates.html to understand what goes into the test.


----------

